# Switched to Wahoo Bolt



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

I have run a Garmin for 15 years+. Most recent was a 510 that lasted the better part of 6 years. It finally started acting funny.

I love the Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. I don't do turn by turn navigation. I am an avid XC rider who loves metrics though (100+ miles a week). The backlit screen is great for under the canopy. I used to struggle with the 510 and visibility while riding in all conditions. 

It's only 2 weeks in, but I haven't lost an upload yet. I used to lose 3 a month on the Garmin for lord knows what. I love the ease with which I can switch the screen around. I also don't need different big rigs. I overloaded the Bolt with 1 power meter, 2 speed sensors, and a heart rate monitor. It picks them up accordingly and I don't need to change over to a different "bike" on the computer.

So far - love it... Thanks for the advice on the forum.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SSNut said:


> I have run a Garmin for 15 years+. Most recent was a 510 that lasted the better part of 6 years. It finally started acting funny.
> 
> I love the Wahoo Elemnt Bolt. I don't do turn by turn navigation. I am an avid XC rider who loves metrics though (100+ miles a week). The backlit screen is great for under the canopy. I used to struggle with the 510 and visibility while riding in all conditions.
> 
> ...


Garmin addressed a lot of those issues with the 510.

Namely the bike profile crap they used for awhile. I hated that crap, too. I don't have any power meters, but I have 2 speed sensors, a cadence sensor, and a HRM and the 520 doesn't care which "bike" I'm on (there's not even a setting for that anymore). It has different "ride" profiles, but those don't have anything to do with paired sensors. All those do are change the displayed data fields and you can use them with any bike/sensor combo. Sensors with settings (like wheel circumference on speed sensors) have those settings applied to the sensor, so whenever the computer picks up that particular sensor, the correct settings are applied.

Nice that the Bolt just works, though. How many rides have you done in your 2 weeks of ownership? What sort of battery life do you get out of it? That's an issue I have with a lot of computers nowadays. 15hrs is considered "good battery life" and I'm just not happy with that. I consider it bare minimum, but I'd prefer 20+hrs.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Lovin the Bolt here too. First bike computer that was any better than the typical Walmart $25 speedometer type. I had previously been using my phone and either Endomondo or Strava, paired to a Wahoo Tickr X and didnt really have any complaints, except for it being a touch screen that doesnt respond well to sweaty hands.

Having stats on my bars is nice, phone safely tucked away. Also kinda hooked on the Strava live srgments in my neverending quest to improve.

Live tracking function of the Bolt is damn nice too, at least for general safety on my usual local rides. (The almighty Inreach satcom comes out for bigger rides out of cell range though.)


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

Agreed Thoreau!

As to the battery question, I have taken it out for 12 rides at about 25 hours. I charge it around 6 hours of use. It shows between 50 and 75% at that point. I am going to guess stressed it would run 15 hours. Without turn by turn, I am guessing 20 hours of life based upon averages. I can give it a run and see how long it lasts before croaking with regular use...


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Just bit the bullet and bought a Bolt myself (triple points weekend at Performance bike got it down to almost the price of the crappy Lezyne I had previously).


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Just bought one, too, though it’s my first bike GPS unit. Quite pleased with it.


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah i switched from Garmin to Wahoo this winter and it's night and day.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

I got one about 3 months ago, and like it better than my 520, especially when it comes to controlling my Kickr. Zoom in / out is also a great feature.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I just bought one too! Love how easy it is to customize the screens. As soon as I'm home, it's connected to my wifi and uploaded my ride.

Only issue I've had is the auto-pause is too sensitive. I do steep, slow climbs (in trees) and it pauses while I'm grinding it out. I tried turning it off but I forget to resume my ride. Might just keep it off and never pause.


----------



## Anthony.L (Mar 30, 2018)

Switched from 5+ years with a Garmin to a Wahoo Bolt and not looking back. Everything is better, setup using the smartphone app is how it should be done. The zoom in/out is really handy, more so then I thought until I used it the first time. I also have a KICKR and it of course works extremely well with it.


----------



## Hulka (Dec 30, 2013)

Thinking about switching out my 510 to a 520 plus. After reading about the Wahoo I am having second thoughts. What is the difference between the bolt and element? I only see the element on Amazon.

Pretty much I like the idea of Trail Forks on the computer hence why I was looking at the 520 plus.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hulka said:


> Thinking about switching out my 510 to a 520 plus. After reading about the Wahoo I am having second thoughts. What is the difference between the bolt and element? I only see the element on Amazon.
> 
> Pretty much I like the idea of Trail Forks on the computer hence why I was looking at the 520 plus.


The Element has a larger screen and two sets of LEDs but otherwise I think they're much the same.


----------



## Hulka (Dec 30, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> The Element has a larger screen and two sets of LEDs but otherwise I think they're much the same.


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the bolt and love it. It's screen is comparable to the 510 I had. I looked at the Elemnt, but the bolt was plenty for when riding. The always on backlight makes it far easier to read than the 510 I had as well. Garmin may have added that feature on a newer model, but it wasn't on the older 510 I had.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Used to love my Garmin Edge 510. Got sick of the unit losing rides and randomly having miscellanious bike profiles in there.
My dad's Edge 510 was replaced once under warranty after 13 months, and then kept losing rides and being stupid after another year and a half. 
Mine at 4 years, his two at three years combined. We both dumped Garmin. 
I took a chance on an Elemnt for road, and then an Elemnt Bolt for mountain.

Much, MUCH, MUCH better. No failed uploads, no droped rides, no freezes, no failures of any kind for either my Elemnt, or Bolt, nor my dad's Bolt.


The Elemnt is MUCH larger and thinner than the BOLT. It also has two rows of LEDS (whooptie doo) for fast visual information. 
I find the BOLT to be much more of a mountain bike computer, as you can't fit as much on the screen in any reasonable size. My Elemnt, I have 9 data fields open. My Bolt, I use 4-5.


----------



## Hulka (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do you mount it?


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

Its my first computer and I'm a noob but I like it. The back light is great and I can't complain about anything.









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuttermax (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been on both sides using a variety of Garmin's for quite a few years, then using a Bolt and now using a Garmin again. 

For reference, my most recent Garmin's are the 1000 and 1030. I also have an older 510. The Bolt I have was mainly used on a Emonda road bike, not on my mountain bikes.

The Bolt size and set up are both fantastic. It's small and light, and technically more aero, but the aero part likely less of an issue on a mtn bike. Battery life is great. It picks up powermeters, HR sensors, etc, without issues. I did have a problem initially with Di2 on my road bike, but it likely had more to do with a faulty Di2 battery than with the Bolt. The only other issue with connectivity that I ran into was my LG V20 android phone. It often wouldn't connect and required me to reboot the phone, after which it always connected. I think this is something funky with my phone though.

For me, the downside of the Bolt was the integration with some other things. On my road bike I have Di2, and you can't change the screens on the Bolt with the Di2 buttons, something you can do on Garmins. It also doesn't work with Garmin's Varia radar system. You can use a separate head unit for the Varia, but that means mounting something else on your bars. Finally, the Garmin integrates better with lights, including Bontrager's. For mtn biking, many of these things are less relevant so they might not be a big deal for you.

One of Garmin's strengths are the apps. I use Trailforks a lot when travelling to areas I haven't been before. I used to pull out my phone and you MTB Project or Trailforks, but now I just use the Trailforks app. There are a few other apps I like on the Garmin side as well.

The Garmin fitness statistics are ok, but may be important to some. I sync all my rides with Strava, Trainerroad and Training Peaks, and this worked equally well with the Bolt or the Garmin. I do like seeing the training impact data Garmin spits out after a ride, but honestly I don't really do anything with it.

Ultimately it's good to have options as well as competition in the market. I don't think Garmin would be innovating if it weren't for companies like Wahoo pushing them.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I switched to a Bolt from a Garmin 520 and for me it does all the same stuff I like, but it's a lot easier to set up and use.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

I got one of these for Christmas ... so far liking it...

My question.. and I think I know the answer to it...is the wheel size setting seem off. Any one else think so?

I have it on a 29 x 2.4 Bontrager wheel... and I went with slightly smaller than the stock 29.3 setting they have, like 10mm less, but it seems too big.

Tomorrow I will need to do a wheel roll out to get an exact measuremnt..and yes I am using a speed sensor.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Does it not auto calibrate?


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought the same thing when I slapped on the speed sensor, but in the local tight and twisty trail I ride, the 5.2 mile lap my old Garmin 520 recorded shortened to 4.6 miles. The Garmin had a wheel roll out measurement. I realized the Wahoo must have been using GPS to track distance.

Next ride I used one of the preset wheel measurements, but that was too big. 

I did a wheel roll out measurement this morning that cameto 2311mm which is what I will use from now on while I have this tire.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Ottoreni said:


> I thought the same thing when I slapped on the speed sensor, but in the local tight and twisty trail I ride, the 5.2 mile lap my old Garmin 520 recorded shortened to 4.6 miles. The Garmin had a wheel roll out measurement. I realized the Wahoo must have been using GPS to track distance.
> 
> Next ride I used one of the preset wheel measurements, but that was too big.
> 
> I did a wheel roll out measurement this morning that cameto 2311mm which is what I will use from now on while I have this tire.


Remember that a GPS only track is like dropping breadcrumbs. The device is only logging a position point every second or so. Not a big deal on a road ride on straight roads but on a mt. bike with a lot of fast and close together twists and turns, the track is going to cut a lot of corners. Thus the mileage is short. Than factor in potential for lost signal in wooded terrain and the mileage is short.

I always use a speed sensor on my Garmin, which is supposed to automatically calibrate, but in truth, I don't pay attention. I don't use a regular bike computer that uses a wheel sensor, but my distances are only different by maybe a 1/4 mile in 10 compared to buddies not using GPS

Attached is a photo of the RideWithGPS recorded track of about a 1/2 mile of tight ST. I didn't have a speed sensor on the bike for this track. You can see the straight lines in the GPS record. This trail isn't built with straight sections.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So the screen on my Bolt crapped out the other day (new in mid June). The upper 3/4 of the screen has dark grey lines going across it. The characters are still being displayed, but it's very tough to see them without the backlight on. I contacted Wahoo about the issue and they responded asking for more info within about 24 hrs. We'll see how the warranty process goes..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

notso said:


> So the screen on my Bolt crapped out the other day (new in mid June). The upper 3/4 of the screen has dark grey lines going across it. The characters are still being displayed, but it's very tough to see them without the backlight on. I contacted Wahoo about the issue and they responded asking for more info within about 24 hrs. We'll see how the warranty process goes..


Any wrecks that may have caused problems, or is did it crop up unexpectedly (I have had both happen with various devices, which is why I ask)?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Cropped up unexpectedly. I did a 5ish hr ride on Saturday in the cold (down to 19 deg) & snow and it was working fine. Took it home and charged it only to see the screen looking weird. Some googling shows I'm not the only one to have this issue.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

The return process was a little "clunky" but I received a shipping label to return the unit on the 22nd (about a week after my initial contact). They asked me to let them know when it shipped so that they could "cross ship" my replacement. It's going out today (and they've been notified), so we'll see how long it take a replacement to arrive.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

The replacement unit showed up today. Once again all's right with the world.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to hear as I love mine!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about moving to the Bolt. I currently have a Garmin 800 which is functionally fine, but has it's limitations for what I would like to use it for. 

What I like about my Garmin is that I can save a ride as a course, and then follow it at another time. I like that I can drop pins to alert me of turns, obstacles and anything else I want to remember when revisiting that course. 

What I don't like about the Garmin 800 is that I have to plug it into the home PC in order to send data to Strava and the Virgin Pulse App I use for work-related programs. I also was unable to sync a heart monitor to it. The web-based software (Garmin Connect) is fine, although you need an app (Garmin Express) to sync a ride and then you link to the website to see activity updates.

What I'm looking for in the Bolt for improvement over the Garmin is connectivity to 3rd party apps, a working heart rate monitor and hopefully more accurate mileage from newer technology over a 6+ year old device. I also like the idea of the smartphone set-up.

That said, these are my questions regarding the Bolt.

Can I save rides and navigate the route on future rides? Not looking for turn-by-turn, just a line to follow.

Can I drop pins or markers?

Can I import the history from Garmin Connect?

Thanks!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I was able to get answers from the Google group, but after reading for a few days, I'm not sure I want to jump to the Bolt. There seems to be some screen delaminating and spotting issues and some other build quality issues (buttons getting stuck or losing their coating). 

My Garmin 800 has been reliable in that regard. Currently researching the Edge Explore and the 520 Plus.

All that said, REI has a 90 day return policy on GPS equipment, so I feel like I would have a chance to get a feel for whatever I buy.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Arebee said:


> I was able to get answers from the Google group, but after reading for a few days, I'm not sure I want to jump to the Bolt. There seems to be some screen delaminating and spotting issues and some other build quality issues (buttons getting stuck or losing their coating).
> 
> My Garmin 800 has been reliable in that regard. Currently researching the Edge Explore and the 520 Plus.
> 
> All that said, REI has a 90 day return policy on GPS equipment, so I feel like I would have a chance to get a feel for whatever I buy.


520 Plus provides the full fitness stuff, power meter, workouts, etc.... the Explore skips all that bit gives you a map on a larger screen. Your call as to how you plan to use the device.

DCRainmaker does good reviews on it all.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

I know this thread hasn't active in a few months, but there was no reason to start a new one. I have a Bolt that I use on my road bike and love it. I have been scared to move it to my mountain bike, because I dont want to wreck it in a crash. Instead I have been using Strava on my Samsung Galaxy S3 Frontier watch. I have had a couple of rides on bike paths and certain trails where the watch works fine. On other trails the watch apparently looses signal too much and doesn't track the entire ride, sometimes recording 2.8 miles of a 4.5 mile loop, that hurts. 

I think I will stop being a pansy and start using the Bolt on the mountain bike. If I wreck and break it, it's only money and I can buy another one. Time to order a new mount.


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

You can try to mount it to your top tube.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

rcrocha said:


> You can try to mount it to your top tube.


I like that a lot! Is that one of the K-edge mounts?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Dreaded1 said:


> I think I will stop being a pansy and start using the Bolt on the mountain bike. If I wreck and break it, it's only money and I can buy another one. Time to order a new mount.


How long is your stem?


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

NordieBoy said:


> How long is your stem?


45mm

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think that anyone sells these yet. They appear to be custom jobs. You could probably use a k-edge mount under your stem facing over the frame but it would rotate with our bars which would be a bit weird. Still more protected during a wreck though.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

I run mine on the handlebar mount I(on top of - not infront) when using on my mountain bike.
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...mount?ti=TkFXaWRnZXQ6TmV3IEFycml2YWxzOjE6MTE6

Still there after plenty of bails....ha. I purchased extra mounts and now switch between my 5 bikes. Love it.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

JBarn said:


> I run mine on the handlebar mount I(on top of - not infront) when using on my mountain bike.
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...mount?ti=TkFXaWRnZXQ6TmV3IEFycml2YWxzOjE6MTE6
> 
> Still there after plenty of bails....ha. I purchased extra mounts and now switch between my 5 bikes. Love it.


I have some extra of these. I am afraid of the bike going rubber side up, and the computer being the first thing to contact the ground because it is mounted on top of the bar. I don't normaly crash that violently, but it does happen occassionally.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Got my Bolt mounted and ready to go. Of course I got it on after my ride yesterday. It's not the prettiest or best location, I really only need it for total ride distance and recording the maps of my ride.

I tried to set the wheel circumference on the speed sensor for a 27.5x2.6, but the computer would take the last 2 decimal spots, so I left it in auto mode.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus1500 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a Garmin 520 currently, and frankly I find it terribly lacking GPS wise. I personally think(hope) its something wrong with the hardware of this particular one. I have done full factory resets on it, talked with Garmin customer service, ect. They tell me its because of trees(Michigan), but it behaves the same in spring and fall when there arent leaves around. Bad tracking, and sometimes just completely losing signal and thinking its miles away.

My phone tracks SOOOOOO much better than the Garmin does. But its also a giant s8+ that I dont always want in my back pocket or to mount to my bars.

Has anyone compared the Bolt to an Android in wooded areas? I just dont want to drop the money on one and have it not perform to expectations. For the price of one, I expect a dedicated GPS device to be as good as a smart phone whos sole function is not GPS.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

exodus1500 said:


> I have a Garmin 520 currently, and frankly I find it terribly lacking GPS wise. I personally think(hope) its something wrong with the hardware of this particular one. I have done full factory resets on it, talked with Garmin customer service, ect. They tell me its because of trees(Michigan), but it behaves the same in spring and fall when there arent leaves around. Bad tracking, and sometimes just completely losing signal and thinking its miles away.


Sounds like a dodgy 520.
Heavy tree cover and it shouldn't be more than 20m out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

exodus1500 said:


> I have a Garmin 520 currently, and frankly I find it terribly lacking GPS wise. I personally think(hope) its something wrong with the hardware of this particular one. I have done full factory resets on it, talked with Garmin customer service, ect. They tell me its because of trees(Michigan), but it behaves the same in spring and fall when there arent leaves around. Bad tracking, and sometimes just completely losing signal and thinking its miles away.
> 
> My phone tracks SOOOOOO much better than the Garmin does. But its also a giant s8+ that I dont always want in my back pocket or to mount to my bars.
> 
> Has anyone compared the Bolt to an Android in wooded areas? I just dont want to drop the money on one and have it not perform to expectations. For the price of one, I expect a dedicated GPS device to be as good as a smart phone whos sole function is not GPS.





NordieBoy said:


> Sounds like a dodgy 520.
> Heavy tree cover and it shouldn't be more than 20m out.


I am curious about these suspect tracks, too.

This is a screenshot from my last ride at the Ocoee Whitewater Center in TN. It's a deep gorge with dense forest. The weather was about as bad as it gets for GPS reception. Dense clouds with spotty drizzle to start with, but the sky opened up with a thunderstorm and heavy downpour for the last downhill at the end.

I started the timer before the GPS signal settled down, and you see that. Seriously, less than a minute for that. Once it settled down, reception was absolutely solid. The forests here are WAY more dense than anything in Michigan (I lived there for awhile) and the terrain is much more challenging. This ride in particular, I started at the bottom of a north-facing slope. Most GPS satellites are in the southern sky, so terrain obstructions to your south will degrade signal quality.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Has anyone tried using a different company's 1/4 turn mount with the Bolt? I rode with my brother today and he had his Polar computer mounted to his top tube, using the rubber bands around the tube. My Bolt locked into the Polar mount, and I really liked the mount on the top tube.

I'm thinking of ordering this Garmin mount and seeing if the Bolt mounts up to it. If it doesn't work I'm only out 9 bucks.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Dreaded1 said:


> Has anyone tried using a different company's 1/4 turn mount with the Bolt? I rode with my brother today and he had his Polar computer mounted to his top tube, using the rubber bands around the tube. My Bolt locked into the Polar mount, and I really liked the mount on the top tube.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering this Garmin mount and seeing if the Bolt mounts up to it. If it doesn't work I'm only out 9 bucks.
> 
> ...


I have an adapter made by MagCAD that allows me to mount the bolt in any Garmin mount. It fits on the underside of the Bolt, is unobtrusive, and it mounts with no problems in Garmin mounts.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Len Baird said:


> I have an adapter made by MagCAD that allows me to mount the bolt in any Garmin mount. It fits on the underside of the Bolt, is unobtrusive, and it mounts with no problems in Garmin mounts.


Thanks for the heads-up! I just ordered the adapter and the edge mount

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

My Bolt to Edge adapter from Shapeways came in yesterday and is mounted. I like it mounted here out of harms way. I'm so glad it came in before I head to Nembafest next weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Have been using the Bolt for over a year, and really like the use ability, but recently seeing strange numbers....speed and heart rate were spiking / dropping / pausing on gravel rides (using Kickr Tickr and speed sensor, iphone in pocket), so switched back to Garmin 520 for a bit, with steady feedback. Last weekend switched everything over to a mountain bike and trail ride, and recorded with both Bolt and 520. Heart rates were same, and speeds seemed close while riding, but total mileage was way off. 19.73mi Bolt vs 23.40mi 520...resulting in 9 mph avg Bolt vs 10.4 mph avg 520.


----------



## Dreaded1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Update:
I emailed Wahoo about the screen cracking and they are sending me a replacment unit. I didn't think they would because I have had this one for close to 2 years. But no questions asked. That is awesome customer service!!


I finally got my Bolt mounted on the top tube where I wanted it. While setting up for a ride last night I mounted it and turned it on, while other riders were getting ready. The Bolt was on for 15 minutes and I heard the beeps signaling it was shutting down. I went over to hit the cancel button (middle button) and heard a crack. The screen cracked and it is now useless

I had this happen once before when I had just bought it and it was replaced under warranty. I've had this for me too long and fear I will have to buy another one this time. I can't switch to another computer because I have Wahoo on all my bikes and the Kickr trainer. Time to pony up some loot. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Was the Bolt also paired to the speed sensor? If so, does the Bolt and the 520 have the same wheel diameter in the units? When I 1st got my bolt (no speed sensor), I was seeing similar mileage shortages (15-20%). Once I installed the speed sensor, much more reasonable readings (usually within 1-2% of others on group rides.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

notso said:


> Was the Bolt also paired to the speed sensor? If so, does the Bolt and the 520 have the same wheel diameter in the units? When I 1st got my bolt (no speed sensor), I was seeing similar mileage shortages (15-20%). Once I installed the speed sensor, much more reasonable readings (usually within 1-2% of others on group rides.


Expected behavior, especially if riding tight and twisty singletrack.

GPS units just using the satellite signal will only log position points every second or so. If the trail turns a lot, the result is always going to be cut corners and it's easy to see on a map of the ride. Using a speed sensor tracks the entire distance ridden.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Thinking of making the switch from my 510. My rides are typically 15-20% shorter than those in the group who record with strava on their phone. I thought I read somewhere that Strava was correcting their data to high-res GPS maps of the trails to get more accurate distances, but they don't seem to do it on data imported from Garmin. I though I saw that they do correct data imported from the Wahoo computers. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

Love everything about my Bolt except for the mileage tracking. I am always short compared to riding buddies, even those using something as simple as a GPS watch. Nobody is using speed sensors and a couple are using Strava via their phones. No issues with Garmin 520 users either. For example, yesterday I did a marked ride as part of a local organized event. I followed the map that was rounded down to 11 miles. Rode with someone (no speed sensor) with a G 520 and also compared my ride to Fly Bys. My Bolt recorded 9.77 miles. Everyone else was right around 11.25. That's a pretty big difference for such a short ride.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

DucatiRider said:


> Love everything about my Bolt except for the mileage tracking. I am always short compared to riding buddies, even those using something as simple as a GPS watch. Nobody is using speed sensors and a couple are using Strava via their phones. No issues with Garmin 520 users either. For example, yesterday I did a marked ride as part of a local organized event. I followed the map that was rounded down to 11 miles. Rode with someone (no speed sensor) with a G 520 and also compared my ride to Fly Bys. My Bolt recorded 9.77 miles. Everyone else was right around 11.25. That's a pretty big difference for such a short ride.


Do you have GLONASS turned on?

I'm getting a similar problem with my Stages L10 compared to my Garmin 935 watch.
GPS only on the Stages, GPS+GLONASS on the watch.
In the tree covered hills: 24.3km Stages, 27km Garmin.
On the road: 28.5km Stages, 29.1 Garmin.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Dreaded1 said:


> Update:
> I emailed Wahoo about the screen cracking and they are sending me a replacment unit. I didn't think they would because I have had this one for close to 2 years. But no questions asked. That is awesome customer service!!
> 
> I finally got my Bolt mounted on the top tube where I wanted it. While setting up for a ride last night I mounted it and turned it on, while other riders were getting ready. The Bolt was on for 15 minutes and I heard the beeps signaling it was shutting down. I went over to hit the cancel button (middle button) and heard a crack. The screen cracked and it is now useless
> ...


Nice they offered a replacement, despite out of warranty ! I had the "buttons falling off" issue and they offered a 50% discount on a new one, but since I stopped using mine for trail rides, I passed, and only use it to control the Kickr.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Do you have GLONASS turned on?


I don't think that is an option with the Bolt.

I called Wahoo and the rep said I probably needed a speed sensor which would override the GPS tracking and provide a more accurate picture of speed and distance. So another $40 to get my $250 cycle computer to track distance as accurately as my phone. I'm still not sure how the Strava app on people's phones is better able to track distance than a dedicated GPS.

The next challenge is to see if I can get the speed sensor rubber bands to reach around my I9 hubs.


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone have any problems with trying to configure the screens? Gee, this thing is a nightmare. It says "Loading Configuration" forever and never does.. Any ideas?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

mosovich said:


> Anyone have any problems with trying to configure the screens? Gee, this thing is a nightmare. It says "Loading Configuration" forever and never does.. Any ideas?


I just know to do any updates I have to take my Computer and phone inside to where the wifi is then it will upgrade........ Not sure what you are meaning by Configure the Screens.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

Does the Bolt have auto lap function based on gps location? like the garmin
Does the bolt have multiple profiles for different bikes or tire sizes? If so, how many. And can it automatically pick the profile based on which sensors it detects are active?
thanks


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Riken said:


> . And can it automatically pick the profile based on which sensors it detects are active?
> thanks


Never seen that on a Garmin, is it actually a feature that works ? and how do you set that ?. I have a 1030 and use 3 different Activity Profiles for the bikes I use.


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

Riken said:


> Does the Bolt have auto lap function based on gps location? like the garmin


Nope. It's my biggest nitpick about my bolt. I loved that feature on my garmin.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Riken said:


> Does the bolt have multiple profiles for different bikes or tire sizes? If so, how many. And can it automatically pick the profile based on which sensors it detects are active?
> thanks


To my knowledge, it doesn't have "profiles". With that said, I'm not sure if there is a limit to how many sensors can be linked to it. I have multiple wheel speed and cadence sensors (for different bikes) on mine. Since the tire diameter gets entered into the wheel speed sensor, it just calculates distance based off of that. I'm not sure how that would play with power meters.


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you get any more accurate milage with the speed sensor installed? I installed one on my bike and it seems to have made it worse.



DucatiRider said:


> I don't think that is an option with the Bolt.
> 
> I called Wahoo and the rep said I probably needed a speed sensor which would override the GPS tracking and provide a more accurate picture of speed and distance. So another $40 to get my $250 cycle computer to track distance as accurately as my phone. I'm still not sure how the Strava app on people's phones is better able to track distance than a dedicated GPS.
> 
> The next challenge is to see if I can get the speed sensor rubber bands to reach around my I9 hubs.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

evan9r said:


> Did you get any more accurate milage with the speed sensor installed? I installed one on my bike and it seems to have made it worse.


Never heard of a functioning speed sensor making a distance calculation worse.

Begs all kinds of questions like, is the sensor being read by the device ?, what known mileage calculation are you comparing it too ?, is the sensor battery OK ? (my Garmin batteries seem to not last long, typically bad 2032's).


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

evan9r said:


> Did you get any more accurate milage with the speed sensor installed? I installed one on my bike and it seems to have made it worse.


It's funny you ask! I am having a new problem with my Bolt where now it isn't automatically uploading my rides to Strava. Bold new feature this year I guess... (sarcasm). Anyway, despite CV19 I had a pretty busy Q1 and had not gotten out until last weekend. Rode for a couple of hours and when I checked my Bolt for total miles it said 8.5. Even my GF said our ride didn't seem like 8.5 miles. After manually syncing with Strava, Strava flagged the ride as incorrect and fixed the mileage to just under 7 which is more in line with other riders on similar routes (fly bys).

Before I had speed sensors on a 10 mile ride my Bolt would read 1.5 miles low, but I did 7 miles and now it's reading 1.5 miles high. Yes, my speed sensors are set to the measured circumference of my wheel(s).

Am I frustrated with this thing? YEP!! From what I can tell, if you ride techy areas with a lot of tree cover and switchbacks you cannot rely on the Bolt for mileage readings and most likely elevation too. Pedaling in open areas or on the road and it's fine. Of course now that I spent $30 each on speed sensors for my three bikes I'm too far in to sell this thing and just use my phone which seems to be what everyone else is doing and making out just fine.

So long answer to your short question; YES, the speed sensors made my readings worse but instead of reading low they are reading high. I have a complaint in to Wahoo and they are looking in to it. I'm guessing they will have no solution. A $250 dedicated bike computer should never be less accurate than someone's smartphone or GPS watch. Redonk!


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

If you haven’t used the Bolt in a while, sometimes they just kind of “forget” what satellites they are supposed to find at a particular location and date/time. Usual fix is to make sure you are outside in a clear area when starting. This helps the device “find itself” and sometimes takes a few minutes. 

As to accuracy under trees, that’s common to every GPS, dedicated cycling computer or phone. It’s the nature of the weak GPS signal to have path errors in woods, canyons, etc..., and is why a lot of mt. bikers using GPS add a speed sensor. Usually the dead giveaway of bad signal is a ride is shorter than a known mapped distance. This is because on twisty trails and streets, the device is dropping breadcrumbs of its location. This results in cut corners on the track, you can sometimes see this on a track. 

But if I were tech supporting your sensor issue I’d say it’s either not connected or dropping out. A track with extra mileage sounds like the GPS signal is not consistent and it’s making up a trace and shouldn’t happen when a speed sensor is working correctly. When was the last time you changed the sensor batteries ?. They usually use the button batteries - 2032 or such and they have terrible life. 

And as note, the Garmin FB pages have had as well, a lot of folks complaining about their data not updating to Strava. I’ve seen delays with RideWithGPS. If had to guess, I’d say there’s a boat load more people out exercising on a regular basis these days and I’d wonder if the activity tracker servers are a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

When I started my Bolt I was in a farm field converted to a parking area. Plenty of blue sky above me and the map was spot on. I had turned it on at home in the last month or so to make sure the unit was updated, etc. Wahoo app on my phone is also up to date.

I understand the bread crumbs, learning about this after being the only one of our group that said we rode 11 miles when the rest of the riders with iPhone/Android Strava or Garmin watches or Garmin GPS all had very similar numbers.

The speed sensors were new in November of last year and the Wahoo app shows the battery having plenty of life and connecting within 15 seconds of waking it up.

I'm not as worried about the auto update, it's just one more frustrating thing in a list of frustrating things.

Want another example of frustrating? Try buying the Wahoo brand heart rate monitor. The straps die a horrid death within 9 months of two to three times a week use, washing in cold water and air dry. Call to tech support and they say it's a disposable item and I should be buying a new one every year. At the same time the Amazon heart rate strap looks as good as new after a year.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

No great suggestions as you seemingly have a handle on how the stuffs supposed to all function. FWIW when I had a Bolt and had issues with the screen, I found their tech support to be less than helpful. A "we are Wahoo, this is how we do things, if you don't like it, too bad" attitude. I returned my Bolt to REI and got a Garmin.

There's a Google Wahoo groups, maybe some learned folks there would have some thoughts. https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!forum/wahoo-elemnt-users

There are also sales currently on Garmins (who would suggest a Garmin over a Wahoo ?), the 1030 is down to $399, you can sometimes find a 520 Plus for $200. Or an Edge Explore for $249 but has many fewer performance tracking 
oriented features


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

I do have to give Wahoo credit for an excellent interface. I love being able to set things up via my phone, check sensor connections, etc. How does Garmin compare?

Wahoo products seem great until you own one. Check their own website and product reviews there for evidence. I have had all the same problems with the Wahoo products I own.

My needs are basic. I don't race but love tracking rides and ride metrics: heart rate, distance, elevation, segments.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Everybody gushes about how much easier a Wahoo is to setup on a smartphone. I thought a Garmin is just different, that’s all, it’s all on the unit and once you’ve figured it out it’s easy and no worse that a Wahoo. 

You may just have a bad unit, has it ever worked correctly ?, or is it just the bad speed sensor ?. I have owned a Garmin 810, it was really flaky, I sold it, then a 1000 which is a good unit, and now a 1030. It’s my 2nd 1030, the first had issues so I returned and got a 2nd from a different vendor as I didn’t want a unit from the same batch. The 2nd unit is a very good unit. I like big screens and good maps, so Garmins have that, Wahoos do not. 

The Explore is the model that has fewer performance features, no power meter as example, no built in temperature, no barometric altimeter, is a good screen size and is only $249.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

The best you know is the best you know and the Wahoo was a purchase based on glowing online reviews. I'm the first of my chums to have one, the rest are using phones and Garmin. I had so much confidence in it vs the group think about Garmin issues that at first I assumed their readings were wrong and my Bolt was right. That was until I did a mapped ride and compared my measurements to others on the same marked route. Everyone else was at 11.5 miles and I was 9. After that I contacted Wahoo who said I needed a speed sensor to correct for bad GPS signals. Suddenly my 5 mile rides were reading to 7 which I assumed was correct since they were measured and not guessed via GPS signals. And now here I am having Strava correct my distance in the opposite direction of where it was pre-sensor.

Is my Bolt unit faulty? Great question!


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

Does the blue light on the speed sensor blink all the time when it is on? 

My sensor is brand new but at one point during my ride I did not see it blinking. Just assumed it was still working and the blue light only lit up initially. Now I am wondering if I have a dead battery in my brand new sensor.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

Before I ride I wake up the sensor by spinning the wheel and look for the blue light, but I don't look for it mid-ride unless I stop for a break. If you click the sensor tab you can see the battery status of each item and whether it is connected to your Wahoo.


----------

